# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  هل ينتهي الحب..؟؟؟

## غسان

_مهما كان عظيما ... لابد ان يأتي اليوم الذي سينتهي فيه ..._ 

_لابد ان يأتي اليوم الذي سنمل به ما كنا نحبه .. ما كنا نفعله دائما .. ماكنا نحس به انه الاجمل .. مع الزمن يتحول الى روتين ٍ ممل .._ 

_هل ينتهي الحب ...؟؟؟؟  ما رأيك بهذا ..؟؟؟_ 

_ام ان الحب لا ينتهي ابدا ... وكل ماذكر لا يمت للحب بشيء ... هو مجرد استلطافٍ او ارتياحٍ  قد ينتهي ... لان الحب اسمى من ان ينتهي او يمل مهما طال عليه الزمان ..._ 


وهل للحب ان يضيع بين اثنين ... ؟؟؟ ارتياح لاثنين .. لكل منهما ما يميزه ... وتصبح انت غير قادر على الاختيار .. 

ما اصعب انت تكون مع احدهم فيحدث ما يذكرك بالاخر ... فتشعر بغربه مخيفه واشتياق عنيف له ...

اتمنى التفاعل من الجميع ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الحب .. المعادلة الصعبة التي على الانسان ان يتعامل معها .. بكل حيثيات الاضطراب 

برأيي الحب لا ينتهي بمعنى الزوال الكلي .. قد يضعف احياناً .. ولكنه يعود بقوة شديدة من اشياء لا نتوقعها ..

وقد يُعتق بالذاكرة على شكل جرح .. يطل برأسه كلما حانت له الفرصة .. اما ان ينتهي تماماً فلا أظن ذلك

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_الحب .. المعادلة الصعبة التي على الانسان ان يتعامل معها .. بكل حيثيات الاضطراب 

برأيي الحب لا ينتهي بمعنى الزوال الكلي .. قد يضعف احياناً .. ولكنه يعود بقوة شديدة من اشياء لا نتوقعها .. 
وقد يُعتق بالذاكرة على شكل جرح .. يطل برأسه كلما حانت له الفرصة .. اما ان ينتهي تماماً فلا أظن ذلك_ 


 بالفعل قد يضعف ... ونادرا ما ينتهي  ... بالمقابل من الصعب ان يعود كما كان ... بنفس القوة والتأثير ... وقد يتحول الى كره لا خلاص منه ...

وهل يضيع الحب بين اثنين ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

لست مقتنعة بأي حال من الاحوال ان الحب قد ينتهي 
قد يمر الحب بمراحل من الفتور والبرود والجمود بسبب الروتين 
ولكنه لا ينتهي برأيي 
عوامل الكره قد تكون متغيرة بحسب المعنيين بموضوع الكره 
والدليل ان ابائنا كانو وما زالو يحبوننا 
ولم يتوقف حبهم او ينقص مع الزمان ... لم يتوقف حبهم لنا او حبهم لبعضهم 
ولم يتوقف حب اجدادنا لهم ولا لنا 
وهكذا نقيس على من نحبهم ... اصدقاءنا او حتى احبابنا 
اظن ان حبنا لهم يزداد مع الزمان ولا يقل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _لست مقتنعة بأي حال من الاحوال ان الحب قد ينتهي 
> 
> قد يمر الحب بمراحل من الفتور والبرود والجمود بسبب الروتين 
> ولكنه لا ينتهي برأيي 
> عوامل الكره قد تكون متغيرة بحسب المعنيين بموضوع الكره 
> والدليل ان ابائنا كانو وما زالو يحبوننا 
> ولم يتوقف حبهم او ينقص مع الزمان ... لم يتوقف حبهم لنا او حبهم لبعضهم 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_لست مقتنعة بأي حال من الاحوال ان الحب قد ينتهي 

قد يمر الحب بمراحل من الفتور والبرود والجمود بسبب الروتين 
ولكنه لا ينتهي برأيي 
عوامل الكره قد تكون متغيرة بحسب المعنيين بموضوع الكره 
والدليل ان ابائنا كانو وما زالو يحبوننا 
ولم يتوقف حبهم او ينقص مع الزمان ... لم يتوقف حبهم لنا او حبهم لبعضهم 
ولم يتوقف حب اجدادنا لهم ولا لنا 
وهكذا نقيس على من نحبهم ... اصدقاءنا او حتى احبابنا 
اظن ان حبنا لهم يزداد مع الزمان ولا يقل  

_


_ انا لست معكِ تماما .. برأيي الحب قد يضعف وغالبا ما يحدث هذا ..._ 

_مراحل الفتور والجمود والبرود التي تحدثتي عنها لايمكن ان يعود الحب بعدها كما كان ... بنفس القوة والوهج ... ولا بد من هذه المراحل في حياة اي اثنين ..._ 

_بالمقابل قذ يزيد الحب مع الزمن في حالات موجوده ولكنها قليله فعلا ..._

_حب الاب او الام لابناءهم حاله خاصه بالتأكيد انه يزداد مع الزمن ... لاننا قطعه منهم ومهما عمل الابناء لايختلف حب الاباء لهم .._

_حب الاصدقاء والاحباب يختلف .. فهو معرض للزياده والنقصان والانكسار والانتهاء احيانا ... وقد يتحول الى كره لا خلاص منه  ..._

----------


## جسر الحياة

** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد **

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة **

** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد **

** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا **

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد **

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة **

** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا **_



 انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ان ينتهي الحب فهو مستحيل قد يختفي و قدلا نشعر به لفترة اما ان ينتهي فهو مستحيل لا يمكن للمرء اذا ما احب ان يختفي من قلبة لا ينتهي الحب ربما يضعف لكن لا ينتهي ابدا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _مراحل الفتور والجمود والبرود التي تحدثتي عنها لايمكن ان يعود الحب بعدها كما كان ... بنفس القوة والوهج ... ولا بد من هذه المراحل في حياة اي اثنين ..._


 
اختلف معك .. فانه يعود مثل الطوفان و على اتفه سبب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حين تحب إنسان 
تصير أنت روحه وحياته 
ويصير هو روحك وحياتك 
حيث تمتزح الأرواح 
وتصبح روحاً واحدة تتألمان معاً وتسعدان معاً 
فهل تأتى اللحظة التى تنفصل فيها 
الروح عن الروح

بالتأكيد الحب لا ينتهي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ان ينتهي الحب فهو مستحيل قد يختفي و قدلا نشعر به لفترة اما ان ينتهي فهو مستحيل لا يمكن للمرء اذا ما احب ان يختفي من قلبة لا ينتهي الحب ربما يضعف لكن لا ينتهي ابدا_ 


  :SnipeR (62):  قد يكون كلامك هو الصواب ...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_

اختلف معك .. فانه يعود مثل الطوفان و على اتفه سبب_ 



 لا اظن ذلك ... فمن الصعب ان يعود الحب كما كان بعد مراحل الفتور والخلاف ... التي لابد منها ...

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> لست مقتنعة بأي حال من الاحوال ان الحب قد ينتهي  
> قد يمر الحب بمراحل من الفتور والبرود والجمود بسبب الروتين 
> ولكنه لا ينتهي برأيي 
> عوامل الكره قد تكون متغيرة بحسب المعنيين بموضوع الكره 
> والدليل ان ابائنا كانو وما زالو يحبوننا 
> ...


متى قد يتعرض حبنا لمن نحب لفترات الجمود والبرود ؟
قد تحدث حين نبصر ما كنا نعمي عيوننا عنه من العيوب 
كلنا نعلم ان ابصارانا قد تمعى عن عيوب الحبيب فلا نعود نرى الا ما جذبنا الى شخص من نحب 
شكله او شخصية او .....
وحين نبصر ما في شخصياتهم من العيوب قد يحدث هذا النفور او البعد الذي يكون هنا لا محالة منه

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حين تحب إنسان 

تصير أنت روحه وحياته 
ويصير هو روحك وحياتك 
حيث تمتزح الأرواح 
وتصبح روحاً واحدة تتألمان معاً وتسعدان معاً 
فهل تأتى اللحظة التى تنفصل فيها 
الروح عن الروح

بالتأكيد الحب لا ينتهي

_


 قد تأتي هذه اللحظه ... التي تنفصل فيها الروح الى روحين ... كل روحٍ منهما متعلقه بالاخرى وتهتم لاجلها ولكنهما ليستا روحا واحده ... 

بمعنى ان الحب قد يضعف ولا يبقى كما هو ... بدأت اقتنع الان انه قد لا ينتهي ... فلا بد ان يبقى في داخلنا شيء حي منه داخلنا وان كنا لانرغب بوجوده احيانا ..لكنه يبقى رغما عنه ...

لكنه يضعف ولا يبقى بنفس الوهج والشده ..

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ولفترض يا غسان ان الحب ينتهي 
 لكن مع مرور الايام 
نتذكر اجمل لحظات الحب
وينبقى لنا بصيص من الامل 
بأنه سيعود 
ويعود اقوى مما كان

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_متى قد يتعرض حبنا لمن نحب لفترات الجمود والبرود ؟

قد تحدث حين نبصر ما كنا نعمي عيوننا عنه من العيوب 
كلنا نعلم ان ابصارانا قد تمعى عن عيوب الحبيب فلا نعود نرى الا ما جذبنا الى شخص من نحب 
شكله او شخصية او .....
وحين نبصر ما في شخصياتهم من العيوب قد يحدث هذا النفور او البعد الذي يكون هنا لا محالة منه_ 



 انا معكِ في ذلك ... ونتيجة لما ذكرتي .. يبدأ حبنا بالتناقص ... والدليل اننا اصبحنا نبصر هذه العيوب ...

لو بقي حبنا بنفس القوة كما هو .. لما ابصرنا هذه العيوب وبقي انجذابنا الى شخصه او شكله او او ... هو الطاغي وهو الحاجب عنا عيوبه ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ..._




كلام صحيح ..

 لكن الحب ينتهي ظاهريا .. ولكنه يبقى مدفونا في القلب ولا يزول أبدا ..

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_ولفترض يا غسان ان الحب ينتهي 

لكن مع مرور الايام 
نتذكر اجمل لحظات الحب
وينبقى لنا بصيص من الامل 
بأنه سيعود 
ويعود اقوى مما كان
_


 ذكرت لك يا ميسم انني بدأت اقتنع ان الحب قد لا ينتهي فلا بد ان يبقى شيء حي منه داخلنا ... وان كنا لانرغب بوجوده احيانا ..لكنه يبقى رغما عنه ...

لكن ان يعود الحب اقوى مما كان او كما كان بعد فترة من الجمود ومن الزمن .. هذا ما استبعده وما لا اؤيدكِ به ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _ولفترض يا غسان ان الحب ينتهي 
> 
> لكن مع مرور الايام 
> نتذكر اجمل لحظات الحب
> وينبقى لنا بصيص من الامل 
> بأنه سيعود 
> ويعود اقوى مما كان
> ...


غسان عندما يموت شعور الحب وينتهي يعرف باسم اخر والكثير لا يميزونة

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 




كلام صحيح ..

لكن الحب ينتهي ظاهريا .. ولكنه يبقى مدفونا في القلب ولا يزول أبدا ..
_


 تماما ... يبقى رغما عنا ... فلا نستطيع ان نمحيه كليا من ذاكرتنا ومن قلبنا ...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_غسان عندما يموت شعور الحب وينتهي يعرف باسم اخر والكثير لا يميزونة_


 بالتأكيد ..  فيشعرنا بألمٍ وبغصة ٍ لا يحسد عليها صاحبها .. 

حزنا على ماكان لماذا لم يستمر ..؟؟؟ او لماذا كان من الاساس ..؟؟

فلا بد ان يبقى شيء منه يذكرنا به ...

----------


## غسان

على فكره فيه النص الثاني من الموضوع ... 

هل يضيع الحب بين اثنين ..؟؟؟ 

ما حدا جاوب عليه ... :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 




كلام صحيح ..

لكن الحب ينتهي ظاهريا .. ولكنه يبقى مدفونا في القلب ولا يزول أبدا ..



تماما ... يبقى رغما عنا ... فلا نستطيع ان نمحيه كليا من ذاكرتنا ومن قلبنا ..._



 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

> على فكره فيه النص الثاني من الموضوع ... 
> 
> هل يضيع الحب بين اثنين ..؟؟؟ 
> 
> ما حدا جاوب عليه ...


حاسة الكل بتجاهله 
انا عن نفسي ما بعرف الجواب 
انت شو رأيك ؟

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

حاسة الكل بتجاهله 
انا عن نفسي ما بعرف الجواب 
انت شو رأيك ؟_



 قد يضيع بين اثنين ... لكني اكون قادرا على الاختيار .. والخروج بأقل الخسائر ... فلا بد ان يكون هناك خسائر

----------


## حسان القضاة

عندما يعلنُ الحب استسلامه... ونعجز عن الاستمرار اكثر.. يبقى لدينا مخزون هائل من الذكريات هي كل ما نملك.. هذه الذكريات ستتحرش بالحاضر والمستقبل..  
وتصنعُ بداخلنا حاجز من المشاعر الغامضه والشعور الدائم بالاختناق .. يمنعنا من الاستمرار بحياتنا بشكل طبيعي.. 
عندما يعلن الحب استسلامه .. يرتد داخلنا ..يحطمنا ..يبنينا ...نعيش فيه ..وفي خرابه الجميل .. 
الحب لا ينتهي .. ولا يتوقف ... قد تنتهي علاقتنا بمن نحب ..يجلدنا القدر بالفراق .. بالغضب ..لكن الحب سيبقى كما هو داخلنا ... بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ..حتى وأن كابرنا ..صمتنا ..صرخنا ..كذبنا ..نحن نعلم يقينا بأنه هنا في القلب ولن يتغير ...حتى وإن لوث نبع الحب في قلوبنا بخيانه أو كذب أو فراق ..ستدخل مشاعر جديده تحيط بهاله الحب فينا ...تتشابك فيما بينها ..تمتزج وتتوحد .. لكنها لن تغير حقيقه أن الحب لن يتغير أو يضعف ...سيشتد ويقوى فينا دون سبب ..ويبقى الحب

حسان

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الخسائر (التنازلات) موجودة دائما

----------


## saousana

شو بدها تكون اقل الخسائر ؟؟ 
مهي خسارة وحدة ما في غيرها تخسر الانسان اللي بتحبه

----------


## جسر الحياة

" هل ينتهي الحب..؟؟ " لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا ..

----------


## دليلة

مابعرف

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_عندما يعلنُ الحب استسلامه... ونعجز عن الاستمرار اكثر.. يبقى لدينا مخزون هائل من الذكريات هي كل ما نملك.. هذه الذكريات ستتحرش بالحاضر والمستقبل.. 

وتصنعُ بداخلنا حاجز من المشاعر الغامضه والشعور الدائم بالاختناق .. يمنعنا من الاستمرار بحياتنا بشكل طبيعي.. 
عندما يعلن الحب استسلامه .. يرتد داخلنا ..يحطمنا ..يبنينا ...نعيش فيه ..وفي خرابه الجميل .. 
الحب لا ينتهي .. ولا يتوقف ... قد تنتهي علاقتنا بمن نحب ..يجلدنا القدر بالفراق .. بالغضب ..لكن الحب سيبقى كما هو داخلنا ... بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ..حتى وأن كابرنا ..صمتنا ..صرخنا ..كذبنا ..نحن نعلم يقينا بأنه هنا في القلب ولن يتغير ...حتى وإن لوث نبع الحب في قلوبنا بخيانه أو كذب أو فراق ..ستدخل مشاعر جديده تحيط بهاله الحب فينا ...تتشابك فيما بينها ..تمتزج وتتوحد .. لكنها لن تغير حقيقه أن الحب لن يتغير أو يضعف ...سيشتد ويقوى فينا دون سبب ..ويبقى الحب 
حسان_ 



 لست مقتنعا بكل ما تقول ... فلن يبقى الحب بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ... حتى لو كان في داخلنا فقط ...

شكرا على مرورك حسان ...

----------


## saousana

> عندما يعلنُ الحب استسلامه... ونعجز عن الاستمرار اكثر.. يبقى لدينا مخزون هائل من الذكريات هي كل ما نملك.. هذه الذكريات ستتحرش بالحاضر والمستقبل..  
> وتصنعُ بداخلنا حاجز من المشاعر الغامضه والشعور الدائم بالاختناق .. يمنعنا من الاستمرار بحياتنا بشكل طبيعي.. 
> عندما يعلن الحب استسلامه .. يرتد داخلنا ..يحطمنا ..يبنينا ...نعيش فيه ..وفي خرابه الجميل .. 
> الحب لا ينتهي .. ولا يتوقف ... قد تنتهي علاقتنا بمن نحب ..يجلدنا القدر بالفراق .. بالغضب ..لكن الحب سيبقى كما هو داخلنا ... بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ..حتى وأن كابرنا ..صمتنا ..صرخنا ..كذبنا ..نحن نعلم يقينا بأنه هنا في القلب ولن يتغير ...حتى وإن لوث نبع الحب في قلوبنا بخيانه أو كذب أو فراق ..ستدخل مشاعر جديده تحيط بهاله الحب فينا ...تتشابك فيما بينها ..تمتزج وتتوحد .. لكنها لن تغير حقيقه أن الحب لن يتغير أو يضعف ...سيشتد ويقوى فينا دون سبب ..ويبقى الحب
> 
> حسان


بهيك بنحرم حالنا فرص غير متناهية من السعادة 
بنأسر حالنا في اشي احنا مش عارفين نهايته 
دايما انا بفكر انه حياتنا اقصر من انه نضيعها على الحزن والزعل 
ممكن الحب ما بروح ومستحيل ينتهي 
بس في حل نتصالح مع عالمنا ونستغل فرص السعادة الجاية 
انا هاد رأيي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا يا سوسو رح يكون فيه خسائر
 مو خسارة الحبيب وبس
خسارة ( المبادئ , عزة النفس , الثقة , واشياء اكتر )

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_شو بدها تكون اقل الخسائر ؟؟ 

مهي خسارة وحدة ما في غيرها تخسر الانسان اللي بتحبه_ 



 اكيد .. هذه الخساره لا بد منها ... لكن ان تخسره وهو يفهمك .. وهو بدرك لماذا ... اهون واخف ...عليك وعليه ..

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _شو بدها تكون اقل الخسائر ؟؟ 
> 
> مهي خسارة وحدة ما في غيرها تخسر الانسان اللي بتحبه_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  اكيد .. هذه الخساره لا بد منها ... لكن ان تخسره وهو يفهمك .. وهو بدرك لماذا ... اهون واخف ...عليك وعليه ..


ممكن اهون شوي 
بس مش رح تفرق كتير بالاخر

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_بهيك بنحرم حالنا فرص غير متناهية من السعادة 

بنأسر حالنا في اشي احنا مش عارفين نهايته 
دايما انا بفكر انه حياتنا اقصر من انه نضيعها على الحزن والزعل 
ممكن الحب ما بروح ومستحيل ينتهي 
بس في حل نتصالح مع عالمنا ونستغل فرص السعادة الجاية 
انا هاد رأيي_ 



  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

اكيد فالحياه لا تتوقف  بمجرد انكسار او هزيمه ... علينا ان نتصالح مع انفسنا لكن هذا ليس بالشيء السهل ابدا ...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_
ممكن اهون شوي 
بس مش رح تفرق كتير بالاخر 
_


 لا بتفرق كثير ... لاني هون بخسره وهوه يحترمني ويقدرني ...فلما اخسر حبه وتقديره واحترامه كلهم مع بعض.. هون بتكون المصيبه الحقيقيه

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_بهيك بنحرم حالنا فرص غير متناهية من السعادة 

بنأسر حالنا في اشي احنا مش عارفين نهايته 
دايما انا بفكر انه حياتنا اقصر من انه نضيعها على الحزن والزعل 
ممكن الحب ما بروح ومستحيل ينتهي 
بس في حل نتصالح مع عالمنا ونستغل فرص السعادة الجاية 
انا هاد رأيي_ 



ربما كانت تلك هي ضريبة الحب التي سيدفعها الجميع حتماً .. والمسأله فقط مسأله وقت ..
الحياة لن تنتهي ...ورصيدنا من الذكريات سيبقى على اهبه الاستعداد لاهدائنا حقنه مخدره من السعاده تخدر اطراف القلب وتستحظر ابتسامتها ولو وهماً ... وطيفها كفيلٌ بمسح لمسة الحزن والاختناق لحظه تصوف .. وربما يهدينا القدر طيفاً لأنثى تهدينا الربيع من جديد ..وتزرع سنابل الامل والاحلام والسعاده على شرفات الغد .. حتى إن حصل هذا .. لن يموت الحب في داخلنا .. سيبقى له ذات الهيبه ..والقدسيه ..والصلاحيات .. ولن تمنع الرياح والعطور والاحلام هطول الذاكره كل صباح ..ولن يستطيع شيء منع الحب من التسلل كجواسيس الحرب الى قلوبنا واعلان الاحكام العرفيه خلال لحظه ..والبيان العسكري رقم واحد (( كم اشتقتها ))

----------


## زهره التوليب

الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب  جديد....

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد....

_


 يبدو ان متشائمه جدا يا زهره ... هل الحب فعلا مجرد وهم ..؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
> الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
> المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
> حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
> ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد....
> ...


لا مش تشاؤم ...عن قناعه

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لا مش تشاؤم ...عن قناعه_


 انا معكِ بأنه لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والوهج ... اما انه ينتهي .. لا فلا بد ان يبقى بداخلنا رغما عنا شيء منه  ... 

وقد يكون الحب الجديد هو الحل الافضل للتخلص من تبعات الحب الاول ..

----------


## ???... why ...???

مهما حكيت ومهما تناقشنى ما بروح الحب ولا كمان بينتهي بس هو ممكن يضيع ولكن من السهل ان تجدة 

اتمنى ان تتقبل مروري

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كنت بدي احكي كلمة جد كانت تخطر على بالي كل ما دخلت على الموضوع .. انه مزال صار حب .. كيف بده ينتهي ؟؟؟ 

مجرد انه اسمه حب .. معناها كيف بدنا نناقش انه ممكن ينتهي ؟؟ 

مجرد صار حب .. انحكم بالاستمرار للابد .. والا ما كان حب من اصله !!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _كنت بدي احكي كلمة جد كانت تخطر على بالي كل ما دخلت على الموضوع .. انه مزال صار حب .. كيف بده ينتهي ؟؟؟ 
> 
> مجرد انه اسمه حب .. معناها كيف بدنا نناقش انه ممكن ينتهي ؟؟ 
> 
> مجرد صار حب .. انحكم بالاستمرار للابد .. والا ما كان حب من اصله !!_



اوافقك 100%

----------


## M7MD

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي....._
_الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله..._
_المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم.._
_حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد...._
_ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد...._




*زهرة*

*من كلامك استنتجت هاي الملاحظة :-*


*الحب لا ينتهي و لا يستنفذ و لكن ينتقل من شخص الى اخر*

----------


## ريمي

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب (( شيء))





*****
وعنـد الحب(( كل شيء))













*****
وبعـد الحب (( لا شيء)) 







*****

الحب : فرصة ليصبح الإنسان أفضل وأجمـل وأرقـى












*****
الحب : ليس عاطفــة ووجدانــاً فقط إنما هو طاقة ـ وإنتــاج










***** 



الحب : هو أعظم مدرسة يتعلم كل عاشق فيها لغة لا تشبهها لغة أخرى










*****
الحب : مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان … في نهايتهما : أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر










*****
الحب : تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة
















*****
الحب : فضيلة الفضائل ،،، به نعلو بأنفسنا عن العبث والتهريج والابتذال العاطفي ،،، ونحمي عقولنا من الضياع والتبعثر الفكري










*****
الحب : تجربة إنسانية معقدة ،،، وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده ،،، فيجعله يشعر وكأنه وُلد من جديد










*****
الحب : هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة ،، واحات الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى 
لكي يستمتع بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء










***** 





الحب : كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته 
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه ، ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك












***** 








*****
الحب : يبدأ بالسماع والنظر فيـتــولــد عنــــه الاستحســـــان ثـم يقــــــــــوى فيصيــــر مــــــودة 
ثـم تقــــــــــوى المـــودة فتصيـر محبــة ثـم تقــــــــــوى المحبـــة فتـوجـب الهــــــوى فـإذا قـــــــــوي الهــــــــــــوى صــــــــار عشقــاً ثـم يـــــــــزداد العشـــــــــــق فيصيـــــر تتييـمـــــــاً ثـم يـزداد التتييم فيصير ولهاً،، وهو قمة ما يبلغه المحب










***** 



الحب : ليس سلعة رخيصة نساوم بها كما نريـد










***** 



الحب : لا يُقال له سحابة صيف وتزول،، الحب لا نصفه بفصل من الفصول الأربعة










***** 



الحب : ليس ورقة شجراً ساقطة ولا دمعة عابرة ولا أحلام ضائعة،، الحب ليس صورة ملونة ولا رسالة مزخرفة










*****
الحب : ليس حروفاً مذهبة ولا سطوراً معلقة ،، ولا نغمة راقصة ،، الحب يا أبيض يا أسود ..ليس هناك وسطية ولا جدل يختلف عليه إثنان










*****












***** 





الحب : ليس قسوة تغلف بمرارة ، ولا فضاء ضيق ، ولا سراب مستحيل تحقيقه










*****
الحب : سماء صافية ، وبحراً هادئ ، وبسمة حانية الحب،، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان










***** 





الحب : ناراً تضويناً ، الحب نبنيه بأيدينا فماءه يروينا وزاده يكفينا ،، هـذا هـو الحب ؛؛؛ لمسـة من الـوفــاء و العـطـــاء 
لــذا يجب أن يُعطـى التقـديــر اللائق بــه ،،، الحب يجب أن يكـون وديعـة مهذبـة للغايـة ،، وأن نأخـذه بجديـة










إذا أردنا أن يعشقنـا من نريـد أن نعشقــه












*****












ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو 

إحتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فُراقـاً لم يكن في حُسبــان أي منهــم 













*****












أحلى الحب و أعطر الورد لكل من يُحب 
























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------- 











 لا تأسفن علي غدر الزمان لطالما رقصت علي جثث الاسود كلاب

 فلا تحسبن برقصها تعلو علي اسيادها فتبقي الاسود اسود وتبقي الكلاب كلاب

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحب لا ينتهي
لكن يضعف حسب الوضع او الظروف التي نحن فيها 
الحب الذي نحن فيه او بالاحرى الذي نعمل به هو اعجاب
ولكن الحب هو اسمى من ان ينتهي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اذا كان الحب لا ينتهي فنحن نحكم على أنفسنا بالاعدام في سبيل من نحب .... وماذا بعد الفراق ؟؟؟؟

هل لا ينتهي الحب بعد الفراق ...هل حكم على الانسن ان يحب مرة واحدة في حياته وكأنه يموت ميتة واحدة ....هذا الكلام مرفوض تماما ....الحب كما اي شيء في الوجود له نهاية .... ويجب أن نبدأ من جديد بحب اخر قد نجد من خلاله ما لم نجده مع الحبيب الاول ....

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الحب لا ينتهي لانه 
روح  
والروح اذا فارقت الجسد تموت

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

طبعا بنتهي وبيعفن كمان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طبعا بنتهي وبيعفن كمان


يتعفن ؟
مالك انت عن شو بتحكي ؟

----------


## غسان

يبدو ان الحب لاينتهي .. فعلا ... 


 
وهل يضيع الحب بين اثنين ..؟؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا يضيع الحب ولا ينتهي 
لان المحبين لو افترقو لا بد وتمر 
عليهم لحظات 
يتذكرو فيها اجمل ما كان من الحب
ويحبوه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ينتهي الحب .... لكن مين عنده الارادة الكافية لينهيه ؟؟؟؟

ما في شي بدوم على طول ممكن انه الحب ينتهي لأتفه الاسباب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لو انتهى الحب امام المحبين
الا انه يبقى في قلوبهم
ويستذكرون اجمله ويحبوه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ينتهي الحب .... لكن مين عنده الارادة الكافية لينهيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ما في شي بدوم على طول ممكن انه الحب ينتهي لأتفه الاسباب


اذن لم يكن يسمى حبا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هو كان حب .... وانتهى ...الحب ينتهي ...يمكن انتوا البنات بتحكوا هيك لأنه عالاغلب عاطفتكم بتأثر عليكم

وماذا بعد الحب الاول ...او الثاني هل نبقى معلقين واسرين... بهذا الشكل نكون أعدمنا انفسنا ... فلنفرض انه الفراق هل نتوقف ولا نحب بعد الحبيب او من كان حبيب ...هذا كلام فارغ تماما .... ينتهي الحب ويبدأ حب اخر وينتهي والكثير من القصص تثبت ذلك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_



لو انتهى الحب امام المحبين

الا انه يبقى في قلوبهم
ويستذكرون اجمله ويحبوه



_


 بالزبط.. ممكن ينتهي.. لكن بكون ذكرى وماضي

تحياتي

----------


## دموع الورد

الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي...حتى لو كان في الزمان الخطاء

والحب الي بينتهي...بكون حب *غير حقيقي*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي
حتى الفراق الابدي يذكرنا بالمحبوبين

بس لمى يوصل لدرجة 
حب اول وثاني وثالث و .....
يصبح اسمه روتين حياة مش حب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هو كان حب .... وانتهى ...الحب ينتهي ...يمكن انتوا البنات بتحكوا هيك لأنه عالاغلب عاطفتكم بتأثر عليكم
> 
> وماذا بعد الحب الاول ...او الثاني هل نبقى معلقين واسرين... بهذا الشكل نكون أعدمنا انفسنا ... فلنفرض انه الفراق هل نتوقف ولا نحب بعد الحبيب او من كان حبيب ...هذا كلام فارغ تماما .... ينتهي الحب ويبدأ حب اخر وينتهي والكثير من القصص تثبت ذلك


يا :Icon31: 
هاد اللي بستناه ما في اشي اسمه حب اول ولا حب ثاني في اشي اسمة اعجاب تعلق اما حب لا اول وثاني ومتى ما انتهى اشي من قلبك يعني ما كان اله وجود الا بالوهم  والكثيير ما بفرق اي شعور وشعور الحب ما في حب بنتهي  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> هو كان حب .... وانتهى ...الحب ينتهي ...يمكن انتوا البنات بتحكوا هيك لأنه عالاغلب عاطفتكم بتأثر عليكم
> 
> وماذا بعد الحب الاول ...او الثاني هل نبقى معلقين واسرين... بهذا الشكل نكون أعدمنا انفسنا ... فلنفرض انه الفراق هل نتوقف ولا نحب بعد الحبيب او من كان حبيب ...هذا كلام فارغ تماما .... ينتهي الحب ويبدأ حب اخر وينتهي والكثير من القصص تثبت ذلك


اذا انه على القصص

قصص الحب القديمة الاصيلة تثبت انه الحب لا ينتهي 
شوف قصص المحبين القدامى عبلة وعنتر وكثير عزة وغيرهم

إللي كانوا يحبوا لدرجة صراحة مستحيلة الوجود هذه الايام

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

وانا متأكدة 
اذا قصة انتهت تحت اسم قصة حب

كان لازم يكون اسمها
روتين حياة , تعود , اعجاب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وين الحب لعاد ؟؟؟؟

مين حب ...الحب تبع اول واخر مرة  يرفع ايده ؟؟؟

انت بتحكوا عن الحب المثالي ...تبع الروايات والقصص الاسطورية ...مش موجود بأيامنا والحب الموجود في أيامنا بينتهي انتهاء كامل اذا احببت غيره ولا يبقى منه شيء...انا متأكد

----------


## عُبادة

ما فيه شي له بداية وما له نهاية

كل شي بالدنيا له بداية وله نهاية 

شو ما يكون

----------


## غسان

يا جماعه انا رأيي ابديته خلال الموضوع وتناقشت فيه كثير .. ما رح ادخل معكم بالنقاش مره ثانيه .. انا بس عملت ري فريش  للموضوع.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كيف ارفع ايدي يا احمد  :Db465236ff: 

بس رح اعيد كلام حكيتو 
من قبل وهو
احنا الصبايا بنحب باخلاص (بجد بنحب بقلبنا)
بس انتو الشباب بتحبو بعقولكم (يعني بتمحو الحب من ذاكرتكم)

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي...حتى لو كان في الزمان الخطاء

والحب الي بينتهي...بكون حب غير حقيقي

_



 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  ... 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_ما فيه شي له بداية وما له نهاية

كل شي بالدنيا له بداية وله نهاية 

شو ما يكون
_



إلا الحب

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_كيف ارفع ايدي يا احمد 

بس رح اعيد كلام حكيتو 
من قبل وهو
احنا الصبايا بنحب باخلاص (بجد بنحب بقلبنا)
بس انتو الشباب بتحبو بعقولكم (يعني بتمحو الحب من ذاكرتكم)
_



إعذريني يا زهرة المطر ... بس كلامك كله خطأ ...

أنا بشوف إنو الشباب بحبو بإخلاص .. ومهما كانت الفتاه إلي بحبها رح تضل بقلبه ..
أما الصبايا .. بس يشوفوا شب تاني حلو أكتر أو فيه إشي أحسن من الأول .. بروحوا إلو ركاض ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M7MD 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
> الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
> المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
> حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
> ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد....
> ...



بصراحه كلماتك ربما تكون هي قلب الصواب.....فعلا الحب مابينتهي...ومابيتحول الى رماد...لكن بيتحول الى اشكال اخرى...
بمعنى أصح..العاطفه (بشكل عام) مابتندفن..يمكن تتحول الى شخص اخر...ويمكن تتحول الى ذكرى...وممكن تتحول الى حقد! لاتستغربوا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>>يمكن انته بتحكوا وما جربتوا الفراق بعد ما يسمى بالحب .... أنا هسه بحكي عن اللي بيسموه حب بأيامنا ...مو حب الاساطير والروايات.....كلها اسبوع زمان بتظلك حزين وبتعيط ...بعدها بأسبوع بتصير شوي شوي تتحسن ....بعدها بأسبوع بترجع تنتكس بتقول كيف نسيته بهالسرعة ...بعدها بأسبوع بتقول بعدين هي مطولة معك بديش اتذكرك فكني منك ... بعدها بأسبوع بيختفي كل شي ...بعدها بأسبوع بيصير كره ...بعدها بأسبوع علاقة جديدة وتعلق جديد ... وبالنهاية كل هذا خيانة من المشاعر تحت ما يسمى بالحب ... وهو بالصراحة غير موجود بهالايام ....والدليل أنك لو لم تفترق مع من تسميه حبيبك رح تظل علاقتكم ببعض ويمكن تزداد بس لما افترقتوا كل مين راح بحال سبيله وانتهى ما يسمى بالحب

الكاتب :تجربة شخصية :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا Scorpio  احنا بنخلص كتيررررر

----------


## زهره التوليب

ملاحظه صغيره:
الانسان الناجح هو الانسان المتزن...بغض النظر شب او صبيه...(وفي كتير شباب ارق من البنات)
الاتزان بمعنى التوفيق بين القلب والعقل...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r _ 
_كيف ارفع ايدي يا احمد_  

_بس رح اعيد كلام حكيتو_ 
_من قبل وهو_
_احنا الصبايا بنحب باخلاص (بجد بنحب بقلبنا)_
_بس انتو الشباب بتحبو بعقولكم (يعني بتمحو الحب من ذاكرتكم)_ 




_إعذريني يا زهرة المطر ... بس كلامك كله خطأ ..._

_أنا بشوف إنو الشباب بحبو بإخلاص .. ومهما كانت الفتاه إلي بحبها رح تضل بقلبه .._
_أما الصبايا .. بس يشوفوا شب تاني حلو أكتر أو فيه إشي أحسن من الأول .. بروحوا إلو ركاض .._





اسمحولي احكيلكم .. انتو الاثنين غلط ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> كيف ارفع ايدي يا احمد 
> 
> بس رح اعيد كلام حكيتو 
> من قبل وهو
> احنا الصبايا بنحب باخلاص (بجد بنحب بقلبنا)
> ...



 :Db465236ff:  هلا احنا هيك بنظرك....الله يسامحك :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> كيف ارفع ايدي يا احمد 
> 
> بس رح اعيد كلام حكيتو 
> من قبل وهو
> احنا الصبايا بنحب باخلاص (بجد بنحب بقلبنا)
> ...


 ممكن هاد يصير بس...والله ما بكون حب..الشب بيغلط و البنت بتغلط..بس مش حب مستر في غطاء الحب...فقط

----------


## saousana

> ملاحظه صغيره:
> الانسان الناجح هو الانسان المتزن...بغض النظر شب او صبيه...(وفي كتير شباب ارق من البنات)
> الاتزان بمعنى التوفيق بين القلب والعقل...


اتوقع انه الاتزان هو الحل 
انا معك فيها 
حلو الواحد يوخد الحل الوسط 
التطرف في الامور مش ابدا الحل 
بس يا جماعة كمان الحب مستحيل ينتهي 
احنا بشر مش ورقة بتكتب عليها واللي بدك اياه بتمحي 
ممكن البعد عن اللي بنحبه ينسينا جزأيا الحب بس مستحييييييل ينتهي لو شو ما صار 
طبعا هاد تحت فرض انه حب حقيقي 
اما الحب اللي مش حقيقي "حب الايام هاي على رأيكم " 
ما في داعي ناقش الموضوع لانه منتهي وبخلص وكل ثانية بتحدد

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ هلا احنا هيك بنظرك....الله يسامحك_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_ممكن هاد يصير بس...والله ما بكون حب..الشب بيغلط و البنت بتغلط..بس مش حب مستر في غطاء الحب...فقط_



يعني يا صبايا ..  أنا هيك بحس وبشوف ..
وما تركزوا كتير في كلامي .. يعني ممكن يكون كلامي عن حالات كتير أنا شاهدتها وبس مو أكتر ..

شكرا كتير صبايا ..

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يا Scorpio احنا بنخلص كتيررررر

_



هاد شي أكيد يا زهرة المطر .. بس أنا كلامي عن أغلب الأحيان ..

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio _ 
_** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد **_ 

_** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة **_ 
_** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد **_ 
_** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا **_ 



_انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ..._
_شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ..._ 



انا اعارضك بشدة لان من يحب حباً حقيقياً لا يسمح لهذا الحب ان ينتهى مهماواجهته معيقات وان مع _ Scorpio_  فالحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي ويبقى راسخا في وجه العاصفة مهما قويت

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 



انا اعارضك بشدة لان من يحب حباً حقيقياً لا يسمح لهذا الحب ان ينتهى مهماواجهته معيقات وان مع Scorpio فالحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي ويبقى راسخا في وجه العاصفة مهما قويت_ 



  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ان ينتهي الحب فهو مستحيل قد يختفي و قدلا نشعر به لفترة اما ان ينتهي فهو مستحيل لا يمكن للمرء اذا ما احب ان يختفي من قلبة لا ينتهي الحب ربما يضعف لكن لا ينتهي ابدا_ 


 ان لست معك فإن الحب الصاذق لا يختفي لانك في جميع اوقاتك تتذكر ما كان يحدث بينكم وما كنتم تتكلمون به في اوقات وظروف معينة لكن قد تتناساه وتشعر نفسك بأنك نسيته والعكس تماما

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_

اختلف معك .. فانه يعود مثل الطوفان و على اتفه سبب_ 


 انا معك لان الشخص يكون ينتظر اي سبب من الطرف الاخر لعودة هذا الحب

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_ولفترض يا غسان ان الحب ينتهي 

لكن مع مرور الايام 
نتذكر اجمل لحظات الحب
وينبقى لنا بصيص من الامل 
بأنه سيعود 
ويعود اقوى مما كان
_


 انا معك يا زهرة المطر فمهما حصل بين الاثنين 
تبقى اللحظات الجميلة في ذهن كل واحد منهم
 ويبقى يتذكرها في كل لحظة ولا يستطيع نسيانها مهما مر عليها من زمن

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 



انا اعارضك بشدة لان من يحب حباً حقيقياً لا يسمح لهذا الحب ان ينتهى مهماواجهته معيقات وان مع Scorpio فالحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي ويبقى راسخا في وجه العاصفة مهما قويت_ 




 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 




كلام صحيح ..

لكن الحب ينتهي ظاهريا .. ولكنه يبقى مدفونا في القلب ولا يزول أبدا ..
_


 نعم انا اوافقك وبشده مهما حصل يبقى الحب مدفونا في قلوبنا ولا يزول ابدا
 لكنا نتظاهر بأنه قد انتهى والعكس هو الصحيح
 فنحن نعاني منه كل ليلة حتى في منامنا نتذكره ولا ننساه

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

حاسة الكل بتجاهله 
انا عن نفسي ما بعرف الجواب 
انت شو رأيك ؟_



 لا يمكن ان يضيع الحب بينهم 
اذا كان هذا الحب حقيقي وصادق

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
عندما يعلنُ الحب استسلامه... ونعجز عن الاستمرار اكثر.. يبقى لدينا مخزون هائل من الذكريات هي كل ما نملك.. هذه الذكريات ستتحرش بالحاضر والمستقبل..  

وتصنعُ بداخلنا حاجز من المشاعر الغامضه والشعور الدائم بالاختناق .. يمنعنا من الاستمرار بحياتنا بشكل طبيعي.. 
عندما يعلن الحب استسلامه .. يرتد داخلنا ..يحطمنا ..يبنينا ...نعيش فيه ..وفي خرابه الجميل .. 
الحب لا ينتهي .. ولا يتوقف ... قد تنتهي علاقتنا بمن نحب ..يجلدنا القدر بالفراق .. بالغضب ..لكن الحب سيبقى كما هو داخلنا ... بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ..حتى وأن كابرنا ..صمتنا ..صرخنا ..كذبنا ..نحن نعلم يقينا بأنه هنا في القلب ولن يتغير ...حتى وإن لوث نبع الحب في قلوبنا بخيانه أو كذب أو فراق ..ستدخل مشاعر جديده تحيط بهاله الحب فينا ...تتشابك فيما بينها ..تمتزج وتتوحد .. لكنها لن تغير حقيقه أن الحب لن يتغير أو يضعف ...سيشتد ويقوى فينا دون سبب ..ويبقى الحب 
حسان  



لست مقتنعا بكل ما تقول ... فلن يبقى الحب بذات الهيبه والقدسيه والصلاحيات ... حتى لو كان في داخلنا فقط ... 
شكرا على مرورك حسان ..._



 جميع ما قاله حسان صحيح والدليل ان الشخص الذي يفقد حبيبه
 لا يمكن له ان يعود الى حياته السابقة كما كانت 
وستبقى مشاعره دائما كما قال حسان غامضه
 وسيبقى يشعر بالاختناق مهما واجه من اشخاص

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
** من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد ** 

** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ولكن لا يمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة ** 
** القلب الذي لا يؤمن بالحب قلب بارد ** 
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقيا ** 



انا معك في كل ما ذكرت الا الاخيره ... فقد ينتهي الحب الحقيقي في حالات قليله لكنها موجوده ...
شكرا على مرورك سكربيو ... 




كلام صحيح ..

لكن الحب ينتهي ظاهريا .. ولكنه يبقى مدفونا في القلب ولا يزول أبدا ..



نعم انا اوافقك وبشده مهما حصل يبقى الحب مدفونا في قلوبنا ولا يزول ابدا
لكنا نتظاهر بأنه قد انتهى والعكس هو الصحيح
فنحن نعاني منه كل ليلة حتى في منامنا نتذكره ولا ننساه_




أكيد .. 
الحب الحقيقي يبقى دائما في القلب ولا نستطيع نسيانه ..

شكرا كتير للتعلق " أجمل حب " ..

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_بهيك بنحرم حالنا فرص غير متناهية من السعادة 

بنأسر حالنا في اشي احنا مش عارفين نهايته 
دايما انا بفكر انه حياتنا اقصر من انه نضيعها على الحزن والزعل 
ممكن الحب ما بروح ومستحيل ينتهي 
بس في حل نتصالح مع عالمنا ونستغل فرص السعادة الجاية 
انا هاد رأيي_ 



 لا يستطيع الشخص ذلك فإن الذي يتحكم بهذه الامور هي القلوب
 وليس بامر الشخص نفسه

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد....

_


 لايمكن للحب الجديد ان يمحو الحب القديم 
مهما كانت درجة قوة هذا الحب

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
حتى تلك الذكريات التي اعتبرها حسان حقنه مهدئه..ماهي الا نكأ للجراح..ماهي الا سكين ينغرس من جديد....
ولايمحو تلك الاثار الا الحب جديد....




يبدو ان متشائمه جدا يا زهره ... هل الحب فعلا مجرد وهم ..؟؟؟ 



_


 لا تردي على زهرة التوليب فالحب موجود فعلا وليس وهم

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_كنت بدي احكي كلمة جد كانت تخطر على بالي كل ما دخلت على الموضوع .. انه مزال صار حب .. كيف بده ينتهي ؟؟؟ 

مجرد انه اسمه حب .. معناها كيف بدنا نناقش انه ممكن ينتهي ؟؟  
مجرد صار حب .. انحكم بالاستمرار للابد .. والا ما كان حب من اصله !!_



 انا معك 100% يا محمد انه اذا انتهى لا يسمى حب اصلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

غسان ممكن توضح السؤال الثاني اكثر 

" هل يضيع الحب بين اثنين "

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_غسان ممكن توضح السؤال الثاني اكثر 

" هل يضيع الحب بين اثنين "_ 



وهل للحب ان يضيع بين اثنين ... ؟؟؟ ارتياح لاثنين .. لكل منهما ما يميزه ... وتصبح انت غير قادر على الاختيار .. 

ما اصعب انت تكون مع احدهم فيحدث ما يذكرك بالاخر ... فتشعر بغربه مخيفه واشتياق عنيف له ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> الحب...ينتهي.. وينتهي.. وينتهي وينتهي.....
> الحب ماهو الا وهم نسجن انفسنا بداخله...
> المشكله انه دائما ينتهي.. أو لايستمر بنفس العذوبه والقوه....ودائما يترك خلفه الالم..
> ...


والله يا اخي..انا بقترح تطرح رايك الشخصي بطريقه افضل...
بالنهايه مافي شي مطلق بالحياه..وكل شي متفاوت بين شخص واخرماعدا الامور الدينيه...وبالتالي انا بشوف رائي صح ومقتنعه فيه..وانت كمان اكيد شايف رايك صح...وهالشي مابيخلق اختلاف بيني وبينك..لكنانت مجبر تحترم الطرف التاني الي هو انا متل ما بحترمك

يعطيك العافيه...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نقاش جميل.. ورائع.. وموضوع شائك..


بصراحه لو نسأل هالسؤال لافراد اسرتك رح يكون فيه تضارب بالافكار و رح يكون فيه اختلاف بالرأي وانت داخل نفس اسرتك وفكرك من فكرهم, السبب واضح.. كل شخص اله خبرته بالحياه الي اصلا ناتجه عن تجربه شخصيه, حبي لسين من الناس مش زي حبك لصاد من الناس..طريقة تعبيري عن حبي بتختلف عنك ....قناعتي بشي اسمه حب بتتضارب مع قناعتك...كلها بتعود للتجربه الشخصيه ومدى اقتناع وتأثر الفرد فيها....بما انه من الطبيعي يكون لكل شخص رأيه الخاص فيه, فأنا بتوقع طرح الرأي دون محاولة الاقناع او التهجم على اي رأي اخر مخالف للرأي عند الطرف الاخر.. في الحب ..يصل الفرد نفسه في داخله و في ذاته الى حيره وتتخبط به الافكار..فماذا لو عرض الموضوع في ساحة النقاش؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_نقاش جميل.. ورائع.. وموضوع شائك..


بصراحه لو نسأل هالسؤال لافراد اسرتك رح يكون فيه تضارب بالافكار و رح يكون فيه اختلاف بالرأي وانت داخل نفس اسرتك وفكرك من فكرهم, السبب واضح.. كل شخص اله خبرته بالحياه الي اصلا ناتجه عن تجربه شخصيه, حبي لسين من الناس مش زي حبك لصاد من الناس..طريقة تعبيري عن حبي بتختلف عنك ....قناعتي بشي اسمه حب بتتضارب مع قناعتك...كلها بتعود للتجربه الشخصيه ومدى اقتناع وتأثر الفرد فيها....بما انه من الطبيعي يكون لكل شخص رأيه الخاص فيه, فأنا بتوقع طرح الرأي دون محاولة الاقناع او التهجم على اي رأي اخر مخالف للرأي عند الطرف الاخر.. في الحب ..يصل الفرد نفسه في داخله و في ذاته الى حيره وتتخبط به الافكار..فماذا لو عرض الموضوع في ساحة النقاش؟؟

تحياتي
_


 شكرا عمار لمرورك الجميل ... تماما علينا احترام الاخر ورأيه ..

----------


## سويتر

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## محمد العزام

ثمة مصاص دماء نتغزل به جميعا وندين له بالولاء اسمه الحب 
اصيب بالهياج في طفولته واصيب بالجنون في مراهقته وبالفتور في كهولته 
اصيب بفقدان الذاكرة في شيخوخته 



لكنه ما زال يحكمنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوو محمد
ما زال يحكمنا وسيزال يحكمنا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

انا برأيي انه ما في حب بالمرة....ممكن الناس بتفسر اي شعور بتشعره سواء كان انجذاب او اعجاب بتفسره بالحب....
وتقبل مروري اخ غسان

 :Icon31:

----------


## Bataineh.88

الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه 
والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه 

الحب مستحيل ينتهي لانة كل شي بالحياة بذكرك بالي حبيتة

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

الحب لاينتهي ولكنه قد يموت ..قد يفارق الحياة أو يحتضر مثل أوراق الشجر التي تكون خضراء يانعة وفجأة تموت بالشتاء... لكنها تعود إذا كان مكتوباً لها أن تعيش ..ّ 
صدقني ! فمراحل الحب واحدة.. كما الجنين في رحم أمه يسقط صغيراً لا يعرف من الدنيا شي إلا ملامح وجهها... وبالفطرة تغرس بداخله حركاته وتصرفاته وهكذا الحبيب لا يعلم من مكر هذه الحياة شيئاً ...فتراه يزرع ورد لينتظر الورد ولا يحلم إلا بوجنتي حبيبته ...
هكذا الحب ولكنه أحياناً يصادف الخائن والماكر والفقير للعشق الذي يلوث كل بياض القلب ... وهنا تبدأ المأساة التي تتكرر دون ذنب العاشقين ...فتبدأ مرحلة أخرى أعنف وأقوى ...ولكن الحب الحقيقي لاينتهي أبداً ...
وكما قلت لك مسبقاً قد يموت ولكن تبقى ذكراه لا تفارق وطيفه لايزول ويبقى يبقى الحب المستحيل أن ينتهي مهما حصل ...فمن الصعب أن تزرع وردة وتجدها شوكة مهما طالت السنين ...
موضوع جميل جداً غساان يعطيك ألف عاقية ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقي الحب برأي هو مراحل تمر بها طيلة حياتك .
يسلموا غسان . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## روان

ممكن حسب كيف انتهت العلاقه :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

الحب لا ينتهي ابدا

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر 					 
> _ 
> الحب لاينتهي ولكنه قد يموت ..قد يفارق الحياة أو يحتضر مثل أوراق الشجر التي تكون خضراء يانعة وفجأة تموت بالشتاء... لكنها تعود إذا كان مكتوباً لها أن تعيش ..ّ 
> صدقني ! فمراحل الحب واحدة.. كما الجنين في رحم أمه يسقط صغيراً لا يعرف من الدنيا شي إلا ملامح وجهها... وبالفطرة تغرس بداخله حركاته وتصرفاته وهكذا الحبيب لا يعلم من مكر هذه الحياة شيئاً ...فتراه يزرع ورد لينتظر الورد ولا يحلم إلا بوجنتي حبيبته ...
> هكذا الحب ولكنه أحياناً يصادف الخائن والماكر والفقير للعشق الذي يلوث كل بياض القلب ... وهنا تبدأ المأساة التي تتكرر دون ذنب العاشقين ...فتبدأ مرحلة أخرى أعنف وأقوى ...ولكن الحب الحقيقي لاينتهي أبداً ...
> وكما قلت لك مسبقاً قد يموت ولكن تبقى ذكراه لا تفارق وطيفه لايزول ويبقى يبقى الحب المستحيل أن ينتهي مهما حصل ...فمن الصعب أن تزرع وردة وتجدها شوكة مهما طالت السنين ...
> موضوع جميل جداً غساان يعطيك ألف عاقية ..._


 صدقتي...الحب يموت ولا ينتهي...يموت فقط

----------


## mylife079

الحب لا ينتهي 

الحب يموت بموت شخص او شخصين 

الحب اقوى مما نتخيل 

الحب قوة تسيطر علينا  لا  نستطيع الوقوف بوجهها او تحديها

----------


## mylife079

الحب ملذة من ملذات الحياة 

الحب كلمة من حرفين تحمل معاني كثيرة في حياتنااااااااااااا

لا حياة بدون حب 

شكرا غسان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_لست مقتنعة بأي حال من الاحوال ان الحب قد ينتهي 

قد يمر الحب بمراحل من الفتور والبرود والجمود بسبب الروتين 
ولكنه لا ينتهي برأيي 
عوامل الكره قد تكون متغيرة بحسب المعنيين بموضوع الكره 
والدليل ان ابائنا كانو وما زالو يحبوننا 
ولم يتوقف حبهم او ينقص مع الزمان ... لم يتوقف حبهم لنا او حبهم لبعضهم 
ولم يتوقف حب اجدادنا لهم ولا لنا 
وهكذا نقيس على من نحبهم ... اصدقاءنا او حتى احبابنا 
اظن ان حبنا لهم يزداد مع الزمان ولا يقل  

_


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## drlovely

لا يضيع الحب بين اثنين ولكن اذا تركوا بعض تحول الى لا مبالاة مع شعور قليل بالذكريات القديمة الجميلة
لوكانوا مستمرين فترة طويلة مع بعض تحول الشعور من الحب الى تعود وعشرة
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

لا يمكن للب ان ينتهي حتى بعد موت الانسان الانه يبقى مع ذكرى من أحب

----------


## شمس الشتاء

لا يمكن للحب أن ينتسى أو ان يندثر حتى مع عثرات الزمن

----------


## شمس الشتاء

لاتوجد كلمة محدده لوصف مشاعرنا لانها تكون كبركان ثائر لايخمد

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

معك حق يا صاحبتي 
وانا بأيدك

----------


## شمس الشتاء

تعجبني عباراتك يا صديقة العمر ورفيقة الدرب

----------


## شمس الشتاء

تعجبني بما يدور في عقلك من عبارات تطيب لمسمعي يا زهرة المطر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو يا عمري
وكلك زوء

----------


## down to you

الحب يزيد مع الايام-الحب لا يبدأ بقمه ثم ياتيه انحدار
الحب دائما في القمه مهما كان
احيانا يصل الانسان لمرحلة يعشق فيها سيئات حبيبه

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
الفقر يدخل من الباب الحب يخرج من الشباك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> _مهما كان عظيما ... لابد ان يأتي اليوم الذي سينتهي فيه ..._ 
> 
> _لابد ان يأتي اليوم الذي سنمل به ما كنا نحبه .. ما كنا نفعله دائما .. ماكنا نحس به انه الاجمل .. مع الزمن يتحول الى روتين ٍ ممل .._  
> _هل ينتهي الحب ...؟؟؟؟ ما رأيك بهذا ..؟؟؟_  
> _ام ان الحب لا ينتهي ابدا ... وكل ماذكر لا يمت للحب بشيء ... هو مجرد استلطافٍ او ارتياحٍ قد ينتهي ... لان الحب اسمى من ان ينتهي او يمل مهما طال عليه الزمان ..._  
> 
> وهل للحب ان يضيع بين اثنين ... ؟؟؟ ارتياح لاثنين .. لكل منهما ما يميزه ... وتصبح انت غير قادر على الاختيار ..  
> ما اصعب انت تكون مع احدهم فيحدث ما يذكرك بالاخر ... فتشعر بغربه مخيفه واشتياق عنيف له ... 
> 
> اتمنى التفاعل من الجميع ...


دعونا نعود قليلا هنا ... 
آرئكم جدا جميلة وكل يتحدث من منطق عقلي مختلف عن الآخر 

يا ترى هل ما زلتم على نفس الرأي أم هناك جديد ؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحب لا ينتهي

----------


## nawayseh

الحب الطاهر الشريف يبقى ما بقي الحب  والحب ذو الغرض ينقضي بانقضائه

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كل القلوب تفترق إلا المتحابة في الله 
فإن موعدها الجنة

شكرا

----------


## ورده السعاده

[type=136693]كل واحد عنده وجهة نظر
بس انا رأيي انه الحب مستحيل ينتهي لو بدنا نقيسها على اتنين بيحبوا بعض
ممكن يكون حب صادق وممكن لأ......... والكل بيعرف انه اليومين هدول صار كل شي
تسليه يعني غالبا ما تلاقي شخصين بيحبوا بعض عنجد وبأخلاص وصدق......
وحب الاهل لأولادهم والاخوان لبعض والاصدقاء مستحيل ينتهي.........
الممكن يصير حتى بنحس انه انتى قسوة القلب والابتعاد عن الله سبحانه وتعالى

شكرا يا غسان موضوع حلو[/type]

----------


## سلامي

سأجيبكم يا سادة...
لكنني أنتظر اجابة...

فاذا أجابتني أميرة...
أعطيتكم حلولا وفيرة...

فانا قلعتي أبدية والحب فيها لا ينتهي...

فالحب في نظري يصل الى الانفينيتي...

لست في مزاج لارشدكم الان...
فانا منذ أوقفت جد حيران...
لا تستغربوا، لا تستعجلوا البيان...
لان لي في حقكم عذران...

أولها جواب أميرة النصر...
وثانيها عودة قلعتي من الأسر...

....قلعتي أبديـــــــــــــــــــــة......

----------


## غسان

_  الزمن الجميل الذي لن يعود ابدا .. من اجمل المواضيع والنقاشات  ... شكرا لكل من مر او رد_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من احب انسان بشده شاركه مبيته في الاخرة

----------


## mylife079

*انتهى او ما انتهى بطلنا نحس فيه 

خليه يبعد عني احسن 

بريح وبرتاح*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كذبك حلو
شو حلو لما كنت شي كذبة بـ حياتك
 :Cry2: 
كذبك حلو
اتذكرني شي مرة ورجعني عـ بالك
 :Cry2: 
كذبك حلو
يا اول كذبة صدقتها بحياتي
 :Cry2: 
كذبك حلو
يا احلى كذبة واخترتها بذاتي
 :Cry2: 
كذبك حـــلــــو "حلو"

----------


## الورده الجوريه

الحب ما بنتهي اذا كان الحبيبين متفقين وعايشين بسعاده
شكرا :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## hazem89

مممممممممممممممم

----------


## جوليانا

*الحب ما بنتهي حتى لو بعدو الحبيبين عن بعض 
بس يشوفو بعض برجع كل شي متل الاول*

----------


## بيلسان

*طالما في ارتباط فالحب اكيد رح ينتهي او على الاقل رح يتحول لأمر واقع والحب باللحظه اللي بيتحول فيها لامر واقع بيقلب ل ملل
اما ازا ماااا صار ارتباط او صار انفصال لسبب او لاخر بضل ويمكن يزيييييييييييييييييييد
سبحان الله الانسان ما بحب اللا كل شي بعيد عنو و مو الو*

----------

